# WARNING: Oateys PVC Cement and Cleaner/Primer



## noisetherapy (Jul 25, 2011)

dont spill the purple primer all over your kitchen table. it stains and it is permanent.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Sorry you have to learn it the hard way ?

I know the pro use it, I generally sand the parts to provide larger bonding area and glue. No primer. I have pipes running in my finished ceiling for years now - piping SW. Also did the same for underground sprinkler system that stayed put for well over 10 years.


----------



## pieces71 (Apr 21, 2010)

I did spill couple of times on the floor (wood)was removed using nail polish remover..


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

The primer may be acetone base to soften the PVC, the colour is simply a pigment so the inspector/worker knows that primer has been used.

Nail polish removal contains acetone as well. Some countertops are porous and even reacts with acetone and hence the colour penetrates.

If the counter is a solid (imitate Corian - Corian is acetone resistant), and if the dye did not go in too deep, it could be remove by sanding the area off. Acetone (nail polish remover) may remove it but I could be careful just in case the counter does indeed reacts with acetone. Test at hidden area before attempting on the top. GTW, acetone if waaaay cheaper that nail polish remover.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I could never do my plumbing quick enough with the primer/cement combo so I went with a pvc glue product by Gorilla Glue. No primer needed and gives a few extra precious seconds of work time which for me was a lifesaver.


----------



## RoryM (Apr 25, 2010)

Oatey sells 1 stage pvc glue with the primer already mixed in it so no messy primer to work with.


----------

